# talenleren, is het juist wordjes?



## zhaugust

Gisteren ging ik naar de Antwerpenboekbeurs. en ik kocht veel boeken, maar ik ben nog bang om Nederlands te praten. Omdat mijn uitspraak heel slecht is, durf ik niet praten met anderen, Dat is de grotset blok voor mijn talenleren. 

Hartelijk dank.


----------



## Peterdg

Gisteren ging ik naar de  boekenbeurs in Antwerpen en ik kocht veel boeken maar ik ben nog bang om Nederlands te spreken. Omdat mijn uitspraak heel slecht is, durf ik niet praten met anderen; dat is voor mij de grootste hindernis bij het leren van een taal.


----------



## ThomasK

_[Vooraf: dit soort vragen stel je beter op een andere plaats... Zie het forum onderaan de lijst van de fora.]_
Dan is er maar één oplossing: springen, in het bad springen. Het taalbad natuurlijk. Ik bedoel: je kan alleen leren door te doen,  maar misschien moet je telkens beginnen met iets als "Ik ben een beginner in het Nederlands, maar mag ik u een vraag stellen?" Bestaan er in het Antwerpse geen praatgroepen?

Jouw titel is voor mij niet te begrijpen...


----------



## zhaugust

Peterdg said:


> Gisteren ging ik naar de  boekenbeurs in Antwerpen en ik kocht veel boeken maar ik ben nog bang om Nederlands te spreken. Omdat mijn uitspraak heel slecht is, durf ik niet praten met anderen; dat is voor mij de grootste hindernis bij het leren van een taal.


Hartelijk dank.


----------



## zhaugust

ThomasK said:


> _[Vooraf: dit soort vragen stel je beter op een andere plaats... Zie het forum onderaan de lijst van de fora.]_
> Dan is er maar één oplossing: springen, in het bad springen. Het taalbad natuurlijk. Ik bedoel: je kan alleen leren door te doen,  maar misschien moet je telkens beginnen met iets als "Ik ben een beginner in het Nederlands, maar mag ik u een vraag stellen?" Bestaan er in het Antwerpse geen praatgroepen?
> 
> Jouw titel is voor mij niet te begrijpen...


Meneer.  Ik vroeg gewoon of Talenleren een juist woordje is. De lid bovenstaande heft mijn foutjes gecorrigeerde.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben in  deze context Thomas, hoor, geen meneer... ;-) Aha, maar nu begrijp ik het. (Ik zag wel geen correctie van de titel hierboven)

Ik zou het dan zo schrijven: "Talen leren: is dat het juiste woord/ de juiste uitdrukking?"


----------



## zhaugust

ThomasK said:


> Ik ben in  deze context Thomas, hoor, geen meneer... ;-) Aha, maar nu begrijp ik het. (Ik zag wel geen correctie van de titel hierboven)
> 
> Ik zou het dan zo schrijven: "Talen leren: is dat het juiste woord/ de juiste uitdrukking?"


Heel veel dank voor uw help. Thomas.


----------



## ThomasK

Je mag best informeler zijn, hoor, Z; "je" klinkt veel jonger, "u(w)" heel formeel... 
Maar even opletten: help > de hulp, innemen > de inname, drinken > de drank...


----------



## ThomasK

Iemand, die zijn bijdrage net gedeletet heeft, opperde dat er misschien bedoeld werd: "is het alleen woordjes *leren*? Niet onmogelijk, inderdaad. En dan is het antwoord uiteraard negatief, al denk ik dat de focus steeds meer op "chunks" ligt, vaste samenhangende woorden, waardoor je volgens mij sneller vlotter kan praten...


----------

